# Is it possible? Steering wheel swap for paddles



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

If I swapped my base model TB steering wheel for a MFSW with paddle shifters from the TB with nav or a GTI/GLI, would the paddle shifters work with a little bit of Vagcom coding? Is there anything else major standing in the way of that? I've been wanting to swap my steering wheel out for a MK6 GTI steering wheel for a while, and I would love to get paddle shifters in the process.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

And I would have to purchase one with an airbag, correct? Because the Beetle airbag won't fit the GTI steering wheel?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> If I swapped my base model TB steering wheel for a MFSW with paddle shifters from the TB with nav or a GTI/GLI, would the paddle shifters work with a little bit of Vagcom coding? Is there anything else major standing in the way of that? I've been wanting to swap my steering wheel out for a MK6 GTI steering wheel for a while, and I would love to get paddle shifters in the process.





NickSarazen said:


> And I would have to purchase one with an airbag, correct? Because the Beetle airbag won't fit the GTI steering wheel?


 Yes with some vag com coding it will work. And yes you will need to buy it with that airbag as the beetle one will not fit. Here is a great buy going on for the GLI steering wheel, which I'm contemplating now as well.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6028741-OEM-GLI-Steering-Wheels


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Yes with some vag com coding it will work. And yes you will need to buy it with that airbag as the beetle one will not fit. Here is a great buy going on for the GLI steering wheel, which I'm contemplating now as well.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6028741-OEM-GLI-Steering-Wheels


 Great deal! I paid about $100 more for mine from a US seller, very tempted to pick up another for my other beetle. :thumbup:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yes with some vag com coding it will work. And yes you will need to buy it with that airbag as the beetle one will not fit. Here is a great buy going on for the GLI steering wheel, which I'm contemplating now as well.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6028741-OEM-GLI-Steering-Wheels


 Wow, that's way better than the $950-$1000 figure I saw from pgperformance.com. This will definitely be my next mod. After seeing and feeling the GLI steering wheel in person, I can't resist getting it. Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Any idea if a different electronic control module is required to support the wheel controls, or does this simply work with the existing installed control modules?

With a base TB, are the wiring connectors already in place in the steering column for the wheel controls and DSG panels, or does a wiring harness also need to be added to switch to this wheel?

Thanks for any feedback!

Sent from my iPad


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

grahamwright1 said:


> Any idea if a different electronic control module is required to support the wheel controls, or does this simply work with the existing installed control modules?
> 
> With a base TB, are the wiring connectors already in place in the steering column for the wheel controls and DSG panels, or does a wiring harness also need to be added to switch to this wheel?
> 
> ...


 Vag com changes are needed that is all. Otherwise it just plugs in


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Vag com changes are needed that is all. Otherwise it just plugs in


 Mucho gracias.....

Sent from my iPad


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Vag com changes are needed that is all. Otherwise it just plugs in


 Ordered - thanks for the information.


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Shipped on Monday, arrived in FL on Wednesday, installed on Friday!

Nice wheel


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

grahamwright1 said:


> Shipped on Monday, arrived in FL on Wednesday, installed on Friday!
> 
> Nice wheel


Awesome man, post some pics!


----------



## grahamwright1 (Jun 26, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> Awesome man, post some pics!


It's on the car but none of the controls are working, nor is the horn and the stalk mounted cruise control is no longer working. Since mine is a base Turbo with the lowline (red) console graphics, I'm thinking there is a physical wiring change that is required.

I took a quick look a the wiring diagrams that DrT posted and it looks like the multi-function wheel gets power on a different pin (3 instead of 2) but I'm hesitant to start changing wires in the wiring harness inside the steering column. 

Anyone know where the steering column wiring harness connects under the dashboard, or somewhere else?


Sent from my iPad


----------



## UNDER PSI (Aug 23, 2015)

*Paddle Shifter Non cruise steering wheel swop*

I know it's an Old post , But what is the solution , What Paddle Shift Steering Will work in my Base- Non Multifunction 2012 Turbo Beetle , WHat Model steering wheels work and what needs to be done to get it working , Me I don't care about cruise control , But of course I need the horn to function and hopefully retain my phone button on upper console , Thank You


----------



## Rtcook (Aug 4, 2018)

Swapped steering wheels on my 2018 Dune and all worked including paddles without VCDS programming. Completely plug and play.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

{ thought this would be interesting for community review }

.




















​


----------



## Tornado100 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep 
Plug n play


----------

